# Will Rumble Johnson make weight?



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

vs







This thread is for betting if you want to on the weigh in's Friday afternoon for UFN 24. He gets the initial attempt that is aired over the internet, and the second attempt to make the 171 pound limit.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

He's got this:thumbsup:


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

He will make weight ive been following him on twitter he looks great.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

4:1 ...gotta luv that!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG lol I am betting all I have on this one.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

minutes...minutes after I set my UFN bets you put this up...and then Duke blows it.

dang it


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

After the Shogun fiasco I hope this guy makes weigh or else I'll be down to 500 virtual bucks.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

LOL. Make the weight man, bring me some money.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a feeling he wont make weight, but with those odds i gotta bet on that he does.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

100k on him making weight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

This is great lol :thumb02:

Where did you get those odds dude^^ ;D


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

We made them up


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

God damn it! Once again i put the space between numbers. I bet 150 instead of 150 000 i originally planned. The same happened to me with the MK title fight at 128 as well. 

Now i hope he doesn't make weight.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Rau, if he makes weight you missed out on nearly 600,000 creds.


dont worry though, you'll have a whopping 600 creds to soften the blow


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Stop making excuses for your silly bets Rauno


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

His management is already trying to make excuses. All of you are going to lose, HUGE!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> God damn it! Once again i put the space between numbers. I bet 150 instead of 150 000 i originally planned. The same happened to me with the MK title fight at 128 as well.
> 
> Now i hope he doesn't make weight.


I think dude might be able to fix that for you Rauno. He did it ones for me too.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah he can open it up for you so you can make another bet.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

50k he'll make even if he dies....jk


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh great, I already bet all my creds on FN, and now I see this epic bet.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't gamble, even with internet points lol but this was too funny to pass up, 500 he doesn't make it.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

IMO his UFC career rests upon him making weight !


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Am i correct in thinking the weigh ins are at 12am GMT?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, they're at 7 pm here Eastern here, when the bets are closed, so I think that's what you have got.

http://mmajunkie.com/news/22965/wat...igh-ins-live-on-mmajunkie-com-at-7-p-m-et.mma

That link is a place to watch them, as well as the usual UFC.com. Hope everybody remembers if it was a longshot they were betting on, it wasn't designed to be a free money thing.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks dudes. Cant wait!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Alright...12271 on him making it. Come on....be a professional and make weight.....


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

This could be the easiest bet ever lol.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

He looks decent as far as I can tell..


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

HAHAHAHA! I love this! 

500k on him making weight, PURELY because of the odds. The ridiculousness of this issue can be seen by looking at these odds, and I have to believe that it can't be as huge of an issue as it is being made out to be. There is no way that this guy could do this.... AGAIN.... right? jeeze louise. 

I am a big Dan Hardy fan, so hearing his opinion on the matter, and how they interact face to face will be REALLY interesting if Rumble doesn't make weight tonight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

ROYALLY PISSED I spent all my credits on the FN card before this golden bet.

EDIT: Thanks Rusty! 

Now watch him miss weight miserably. :laugh:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> ROYALLY PISSED I spent all my credits on the FN card before this golden bet.
> 
> EDIT: Thanks Rusty!
> 
> Now watch him miss weight miserably. :laugh:


Least we won't be the only ones losing money:thumbsup:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

This will be epic win if he makes weight.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like my idea of this vBookie paid off


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Surprised there are no really big spenders taking advantage of this. Great odds as Johnson has made weight in 75% of his UFC fights. Imo the odds should be close to even.

That said, Johnson you better not miss weight lol.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

I am going to cry if he doesnt make weight lol.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

The excitement is like a Main Event^^ :thumb02:


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> The excitement is like a Main Event^^ :thumb02:


I know!!!


2 mins until it all starts!


EDIT: HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Live now!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Enough of these jabronis I want to see AJ weigh in!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

SJ said:


> Enough of these jabronis I want to see AJ weigh in!


The main card is up now :thumbsup: I think facebook is going to have more fights than Spike!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> The main card is up now :thumbsup: I think facebook is going to have more fights than Spike!


hehehehhehehe here we go moment of truth!!!


EDIT: WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

171


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

OMG, great bet talon... and you 2 john


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im watching and they only on the madsen fight!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

On the mmajunkie stream, Little Nog just weighed in and wrapped it all up nicely.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

How gay!


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

W00t big money right there.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I should have bet more


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Oooooooosh!!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Wam bam thank you mam. Easiest creds I have ever made.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

W00t w00t, back to 8k credits. Slowly but surely.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I was well gutted last night, i was watching the live stream on UFC.com, really looking forward to Johnson weighing in and then noticed my credits had gone up and realised that he had already weighed in and my stream was about 5 minutes behind..


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

i just wish i'd had the guts to put more on him.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Hindsight's 20/20. Balls.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

You'll both be wishing you had bet on me in CPL in the morning


----------

